# Post up your Mule Deer Pics!



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I just booked my 2010 Mule Deer hunt with Otter Creek Outfitters in Montana, that's the outfit Tokavi, on the board here, quides for every year. Anyway, my hunt is booked for the first week of November, but I'm so fired up, it's all I think about. So post of some pics and stories of your Mulies!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I am a fan of west Texas Muledeer! Some of the last *real hunting* left in Texas.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Hondo, New Mexico estimated 152 7/8".

This was my second mule deer. The first one was in 1979.


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

*2009 SD Mulie*

Here are the mule and WT I shot in SD this year. We had spotted the mule just south of our land. We didn't know how big he was, but we knew we couldn't hunt that land. We decided to check some other pastures and come back later. As luck would have it, he was standing in our pasture when we got back! He had some amazing mass and some kickers that you can't see in the pic.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

*Utah 2009 Muleys*

Here are the 2 bucks my dad and I took in Utah this year. We hunted with Shayne Ford of High Country Outfitters and had a great hunt. I passed on a really nice 180+ buck the first morning beacause I didn't want to kill my first mule deer 30 minutes into my first hunt and they take several 180's each year so I figured I still had a good chance. My Dad took a real nice low 170's and I took a low 160's on the fourth day of the 5 day hunt. I have no regrets passing on the big buck the first day because we saw a lot of great dear and really enjoyed seeing the beautiful country. I now have muley fever and I can't wait to go again.
Mike

BTW I did tons of research and my Dad really wanted to hunt Utah since he has pretty much hunted all of the other western states. I spoke with Tokavi (Tony) several times and he definitely has a great place and they take some great deer so that will probably be my next hunt. Good luck.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Got my first Mulie this past October west of Saguache,Co.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TX CHICKEN said:


> Here are the 2 bucks my dad and I took in Utah this year. We hunted with Shayne Ford of High Country Outfitters and had a great hunt. I passed on a really nice 180+ buck the first morning beacause I didn't want to kill my first mule deer 30 minutes into my first hunt and they take several 180's each year so I figured I still had a good chance. My Dad took a real nice low 170's and I took a low 160's on the fourth day of the 5 day hunt. I have no regrets passing on the big buck the first day because we saw a lot of great dear and really enjoyed seeing the beautiful country. I now have muley fever and I can't wait to go again.
> Mike
> 
> BTW I did tons of research and my Dad really wanted to hunt Utah since he has pretty much hunted all of the other western states. I spoke with Tokavi (Tony) several times and he definitely has a great place and they take some great deer so that will probably be my next hunt. Good luck.


Awesome deer. I have always wanted to hunt Utah. Can you give me an idea of what that outfitter hunt cost?


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*Bucky's Mule Deer*

Some photos of my son's first mulie. I still haven't been fortunate to get one yet - his hunt was a TPWD youth hunt at Big Bend Ranch State Park. Maybe next year for me.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

1st one is mine 2nd one is dads shot them in Kent, TX. mine is my first mulie ever stalked up to 30 yds. wishing that i had my bow with me. this was my 3rd trip out there and i finally got it done. shot him 30 minutes into the hunt. dads is his 4th. got him on the next to last morning. it was a pretty cool hunt. as we were driving in to the pasture we came up on a really old 8pt that was dead asleep at 80 yds out. he had snot rolling out of his nose. wish that we had the good camera with us. it would have been a great pic. we sat there and watched him for 5 minutes then he eased on over the ridge.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

My very first deer was a Colrado Mulie (10pt by Texas standards) but he was no hoss like what I see in here..WOW!!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Here are a couple from this year in Montana. Both good deer just different styles of bucks. First is laid out with extra stuff and the other is narrower and clean. Both have good mass. I find that bucks like the second one tend to score higher than bucks like the first pic. Big forks and long tines really go a long way towards score over a little bit of air between the beams. These were first mulies for both hunters. For those that keep track of such things the first buck scores 180" the other 178".


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Solid Bucks Tony!


----------



## hardknox (Aug 25, 2004)

Killed south of Crested Butte, CO. this year.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Dang nice deer Hardknox! Looks like you were hunting during archery season. Heck of a good bow buck!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

*management 8*

Taken near Marathon, TX 12-2008. Biologist could only go up to 8.5 years & he said he was older than that... fun hunt.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Tokavi, you always have some awesome Muleys


----------



## Shellbank Island (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome pics guys!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

*TransPecos*

Here is one from this year from S. of Sanderson. 22" inside spread.








Here are some from years past


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

This one is from Wyoming, about 10 years ago. It scores right at 151".


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Here are a few more from Montana. Not our biggest bucks but some good ones. The buck in the first pic and the buck in the last pic were taken about 100 yards apart. The bigger deer was taken 2 days before the smaller. I'm sure they are related and may be father and son as the smaller deer is very old, at least 8.5 by toothwear and I think he was a couple years older than that. He was very poor and would have probably not have made it through the winter. You can see the similarities in the extra points off the back forks and the short main beams. The smaller, older buck actually has 15 points but I could not get all of them in one pic no matter how hard I tried. He also broke a couple of tines off when he rolled down the hill after the shot. I searched for hours and never found either one. The buck in the second picture is one we passed on for several years mostly because he was only a clean 3x3 with brow tines. He was a regular in one of our alfalfa fields then vanished for the 07 season. He showed up at the end of the 08 season with all the extra points. He is actually a main frame 4x4, his front tines are short(4") but you can't see his front points in this pic. The 168" buck was taken by a good friend, Gary. He was having health problem that season and we were restricted to hunting real close to the truck. We spotted this guy from a couple miles away drove to within 1/2 mile of him then made a 400 yard stalk to where Gary could get a shot. This guys is one of the best rifle shots I've ever seen and dumped the buck at 396 yards. He has taken several good deer, bigger than this one, with me and says this is the one that means the most. The 176" I call the "third times a charm" buck. I found him for 2 other hunters and he managed to give us the slip. 3rd time I found him we were luckier than he was! I have some more from the 07 season that I'll try to find. Enjoy! These bucks score 183", 184", 168", 176" and 169".


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

hardknox said:


> Killed south of Crested Butte, CO. this year.


That is a very nice deer how much did that bad boy way.. also was it archery... public land or private??


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Tony, now I won't be able to sleep till November! Great pics, can't wait to get there....


----------



## hardknox (Aug 25, 2004)

SharkHunter-

Actually, with a rifle. He field dressed at 148. Watched him for a few days before I made the shot. Had a bigger one in mind- but never saw him again. I was on private land. I hunt public as well. Scouting and having parents that live there- is a plus.

Mule deer numbers are really down in the Gunnison Valley due to the 2007-2008 winter.

He is a very nice deer for that area.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

A couple Texas MD...the 1st one scored 158 and I never bothered scoring the 2nd one.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*184''*

Not the best picture but I do have one from the field I could scan.. Killed b/t Craig and Meeker CO. on the forth day of the hunt late season in a snow storm..13 scoring points.. My next trip to CO. was in Sept.  .Walker


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Nice one Walker! Man I love a buck with kickers. Something about all that "chrome" that just makes them cool!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Those are some good bucks for that country you hunt Woodrow. I sure like that red dirt country up there, at least I like it until it rains. That stuff really turns to slop when it gets wet!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

A buddy and I took these 2 up in the Palo Duro Canyons. THis was a first time for both of us and I am planning on booking another trip (outside of TX this time)


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

*Biggest I have seen*

Well this one is alive, but a monster. I walked up to within 40 yards of him on my elk hunt this year. This is in Devils Hole, Wyoming. sorry about the pic quality, but I was trying to be sneaky, and I think he knew I was there. I saw several large mulies there and most all of them within bow range. The guides said that when season starts that they are never in bow range. hahaah.


----------



## Suck It Up (Jun 25, 2009)

*Kansas Muley*

My friend Tyler Remington shot this one...234 7/8 I beleive its #5 in Kansas top 10 ever ..He shot this in 2008 what a deer. I'm not sure which one of these is it but they are both over 200" GOT TO LOVE KANSAS


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

These are couple that came out of my Dad's house. They were on the wall when they moved in in 1959. There is a metal tag on the big set of horns that says Kaibab-1947. He has at least 22 scorable points.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

This is the best I could do...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

It is a hunting board not the joke board.. why this?? in the middle of a good thread ?? Oh, I know, because you can't do it on the fishing reports anymore... go play somewhere else..Walker


capt.sandbar said:


> This is the best I could do...


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> It is a hunting board not the joke board.. why this?? in the middle of a good thread ?? Oh, I know, because you can't do it on the fishing reports anymore... go play somewhere else..Walker


*X2-X3-X4, etc.*


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*exotic*

That's a i call a Mexican exotic...LOL



capt.sandbar said:


> This is the best I could do...


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

tokavi said:


> Those are some good bucks for that country you hunt Woodrow. I sure like that red dirt country up there, at least I like it until it rains. That stuff really turns to slop when it gets wet!


The top one actually came from NE of Matador. And you couldn't be more right about that red dirt at the place you're thinking of...it was a nasty year this year for mud and my 97 F-250 with 7.3 PS isn't exactly a mud machine (even with 4wd).

How was yall's year in Texas?


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Pretty slow. We shot a few whitewtail management bucks. The ranch did well as a whole and a buddies son did take a real nice mulie. I can not find the picture but he won the Spur deer contest. Scored 186"


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

*HUGE...*

Went out on a pheasant hunt in December and upon arrival the guide had just caped this muley (sp???) . Freaking impressive. The hunter aparently had got nervous and on the 2nd shot hit the rack. Could of been disasterous. The deer did score over 230 and the pics do absolutely NO justice. Use the chairs in the back for some kind of reference.


----------



## HiTek Redneck (Jan 18, 2007)

These are 2 management bucks my brother and I killed in Montana. The first is 28 7/8" wide and scored 155. The second is 27" wide and scored 165. It has 2 drop tines on 1 side.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome bucks everyone.............I love Mule deer.


----------



## El Pescador De Oro (Jan 9, 2010)

*Mulies*

Attached are 2 Wyoming mulies I shot. The first was in '07 in Cokeville (5x4 & 29 3/4" wide) and the second was this year in Savery (8x4). The cool thing was that I took pictures thru my spotting scope at 500+ yards a couple of days earlier of him and luckily got back on him the second to last afternoon.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Here are few more pics I found.

The first is from 2001. I shot this buck with my bow the first week of rifle season. Not a giant but my first muley with a bow. 
Second is good friend Chris Higgin. This hunt was featured on an episode of the American Outdoorsman TV Show. We found this buck bedded and stalked in for an easy 100 yrd shot. The buck is 32" at it's widest. The American Outdoorsman guys were back this season and we have 2 hunts coming up on television with them.
Third is a really cool buck Gary took a couple of years ago. We saw those big kickers sticking out and had to have him. Widest outside spread is 33 1/2".
Fourth is a buck with some "chrome". He is a main frame 3x3 but has several kickers/points coming off his bases. Hard to see it from the pics but several are over 5" long. I don't remember the exact score but he was over 170"
Fifth is another Gary. This is another just cool buck. Lots of character with the big ole split hook on his left side.
Last one is a good buck but the lady in the picture is as sweet as they come. We found this buck lying in the shade in a creek bottom. I wanted to walk away from this buck but she liked him and after he came into the sun I figured he was good enough. We ended up having to make a really long stalk, about a mile to get the wind right and were only able to close into 320 yards. She made a great shot on the buck and put him down right there.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

It's raining and I have nothing to do so here are some more. LOL 
The first 3 are from the 06 season. Nothing huge just good solid bucks that are what we see on a regular basis at Otter Creek. 
The fourth picture is my avatar. The buck is really just a good buck, not huge, but it is a great photo.
The fifth and sixth pics are from a while back. I wasn't guiding then, just hunting mostly public land and learning how to hunt mule deer. I learned more about them hunting on my own than you can imagine. The buck Troy and I have is one he killed. We found this buck late one day and hiked back in about 2 miles the next morning before first light to find him again. We found him and another buck posturing around some does. The other deer was a really wide monster fork horn about 30" wide. He finally ran Troy's buck off and we were about to get in range for the shot. I think this deer was right at 170". The other is a buck I took north of Broaddus, Montana. Another good representative buck in the id 160's.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Last batch for now.
First buck is the widest of the 09 season. He isn't built for score but Josh had never shot a mule deer and he liked this buck. We made a mile long stalk in open prairie country more suited for antelope. We were able to get to 300 yards before the buck decided he need to be somewhere else. I stopped him with a call and Josh shot and missed. Luckily the buck just stood there trying to figure out what was going on. Josh has this really confused look on his face and I'm steadily saying, " Shoot him again!" over and over. He had the second shot count. LOL
Second buck is one we passed several times this year and took on the last week. Jim kept saying he wasn't that big I kept saying I thought he would go 170. The buck does not photograph well because of the shape of his rack. That is probably why we misjudged him. He actually scored 180+ and has 28+" main beams, 7 points on the right and 5 on the left. 
Third is Dennis with his buck. This is a good example of how a buck can score really well and not be wide. I think this buck was only 18" inside. You can see from this pic how deep the forks are. Long tines and good beams will score a lot better than a wide deer with short tines. This deer is 171"
Fourth is Josh's buddy, Brandon. Brandon had killed a couple of mule deer but never shot a really symetrical 4x4. That's what he wanted so that's what we hunted for. We passed up several bucks during the week that were bigger than this one. Found this guy on the last morning. We spent most of the day trying to kill this deer. He was running around like an idiot chasing does from one side of a big flat hill to the other side. We would start a stalk and away he would go to the other side just because there was a doe over there. He must have approached 20 does during the day and they didn't want anything to do with him! LOL I think we walked about 10 miles that day and were never more than 1/2 mile from the truck. We finally cut him off and Brandon dropped him at 200 yards.
Last pic is Mr. Pat, me and Mr. Nick. This was a fun hunt! I love guiding older guys that have known each other for a long time. They can tell funny stories about each other until you laugh yourself silly. These guys are from Oregon. They hunt blacktails at home. Well everytime we would see a decent buck they would start telling each other to shoot him he's a "dandy". They would spend so much time talking the other into shooting the opportunity would have passed before we could make a move. It was pretty funny, "Pat you need to shoot that deer!" "Now Nick, you know I want you to get a good one, you shoot him!" You get the gist. Well on the third day we find the buck Mr. Pat's holding lying on a hill where we can not get close to him. They work out that Mr. Pat is going to take him after about 30 minutes of good natured arguing about it. LOL We can't close in on the buck so we simply sat in the truck watching him for a couple of hours. Eventully the buck stand up and moves over the hill. During this time the other buck has come into view with some does about 3/4 of a mile away. The first buck is moving towards the second so I plan a stalk that will get us to the second without the first one seeing us. During the stalk I see the first buck move into the herd of does the second buck was tending. They start posturing and giving each other a hard time. We stalk to within 50 yards of the first buck and I point him out to Mr. Pat. He flattens the buck and I grab Mr. Nick and drag him 50 yards to the edge of the canyon. The second buck pops out and Mr. Nick flattens him at about 150 yards. Two good bucks down in 30 seconds! A first for me and these guys were pumped! Turns out to be a first for them too. Great hunts aren't defined by big animals! Both of these bucks are mid 160's.


----------



## AKIDD (Jan 16, 2010)

great looking deer all. Im looking to shoot a mule deer with my bow this coming season.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

For all the hunters that harvested their first Mulie in Texas be sure and enter them in the Texas Big Game Awards First Big Game Harvest. You can enter your first white tail, firt mulie and first pronghorn even if they score high enough to enter the scored divison enter both divisions. 

Lots of nice Mulies. I Remember when Walker got his between Meeker and Craig, I called him to tell him about killing my first Elk in Hayden about 30 miles away from where he was hunting to be disappointed that his mule deer was bigger than my first elk. It was in the teens that week and snowing hard.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Here is a CO Mule Deer my dad shot in 1979 before he died. 175 BC if I remember right. Dang big deer. They hoisted it over the jeeps front bumper/brush guard and had to use the hazard lights to get back to camp because it blocked the other lights. Had to use the winch on the Jeep to hoist it up. I was only six years old at the time. Funny how you can remember certain things that far back in your life.

Great pics everyone.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

nice deer guys. anyone have any weights on these deer either field dressed or not. some are really big bodied bucks.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

THANKS Everyone. Love those Muleys.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Here ya go. The story is written, but it is several pages long. I could post it if there was an interest.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Chunky said:


> Here ya go. The story is written, but it is several pages long. I could post it if there was an interest.


That is one of the coolest pictures I've ever seen! Looks like that muley is in big trouble!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Chunky said:


> Here ya go. The story is written, but it is several pages long. I could post it if there was an interest.


 I am very interested if you have time to post the story! What an amazing pic. That must have been one heck of an adrenaline rush on that stalk. I sure would like to hear how it ends.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, I don't want to hi-jack this thread...so I am going to start another thread with my story. Hope you like it.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Well here are some oldies (like me)

The first is my best. Took him in Colorado in Oct. 1974. Near Peyonia on the Ross Allen ranch, bordering the Gunnison NF. .50 cal T/C Hawken, 370 gr. "Maxi bullet", 110 gr FFG...Dropped in his tracks at about 40 yds. Same deer as in my avitar. About 203 B&C.

I took my second best near Kenton Oklahoma in 1965. Custom 30-06...03 Springfield shooting the then new 165 grain Hornady Interlock, 58 gr. 4350. Dropped in his tracks at about 85 yds.
He was an old deer and had a very distinct "Roman" nose and the antlers don't have a lot of "mass". I sent profile pictures of his face to the taxidermist but he ignored them and gave him a "pretty" slim face.

Frank
.
.


----------

